# 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 6: Houston Rockets @ Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[2-3]*


*ENERGYSOLUTIONS ARENA
Friday, 5/2
10:30 PM ET
ESPN*​


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What's left to say? "Win or go home!"

Well, I guess if we lose we go home too.:wink:

Let's go Rockets!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would have never thought we would have this game after losing the first 2 at home...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Must win this GAME!!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Let's go to game 7.*


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

A must win game. Let's make this a seven game series.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn I won't be watching this game.

Oh well the record for games I haven't watched is like 1-0.


----------



## Jazzed (Nov 7, 2004)

Well it should be a good game.

I will be there with some posters. I am doing a "gone fishing" poster

And another one of McGrady with some googly eyes saying something about knowing DERRON Williams name...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

...here to bring some good luck to the folks...LETS GET GAME 6 DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Last game T-Mac played well by repeatedly shooting over Matt Harpring. But getting a clean shot off has never been a problem for him. The problem is getting the ball to go in.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I believe we will win this game. Everyone should be hanging out here during the game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am enjoying the Hawks Celtics game. Hopefully I dont miss any of the Rockets game


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

****, they are playing the rockets game on ESPN classic and because Time Warner are a bunch of *******s, i dont get that channel


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The early part of the game is really ugly. Come on, Rockets.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kirilenko is a *****


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Rockets are showing no quit. Gotta love it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant believe the comeback... Wow
We turned what was looking to be a blow out to a game that is winnable now.. 

Tmac with 28 points and 7 rebounds at the half too. All while taking only 16 shots! Hell froze over...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

There the Rockets go... Giving fans false hope once again

Its just so hard being Rockets fan...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ya, this is over.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It hurts to watch the third quarter. Imagine the fourth. I'll watch something else. I'll check the score in like a hour. Hopefully we can keep it in single digits.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OM MY GOD?!?!?! God dam I just feel like throwing my remote and the TV right now. CHUCK HAYES can't catch a ball let alone a flu. AARON BROOKS was utterly horrible today and yet NOVAK was the only guy other than T-mac making his shots but Why would they pass it to him???

That game was so frustrating if your a die hard Rockets fan like me. I couldn't bear to see the disappointment in Yao's face and its ashame for what could have been a memorable season goes down in waste. 

The only thing you can do now is hope that the Lakers beat the crap out of Utah and look forward to next year. 

Thanks Rockets for another great season.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> OM MY GOD?!?!?! God dam I just feel like throwing my remote and the TV right now. CHUCK HAYES can't catch a ball let alone a flu. AARON BROOKS was utterly horrible today and yet NOVAK was the only guy other than T-mac making his shots but Why would they pass it to him???
> 
> That game was so frustrating if your a die hard Rockets fan like me. I couldn't bear to see the disappointment in Yao's face and its ashame for what could have been a memorable season goes down in waste.
> 
> ...



another season done but at least it wasn't t-macs' fault. fricken Utah Jazz and our HORRIBLE injuries *F$#@* all in all i liked how we fought in the series and played half the way *without* two of our starters (Alston and Yao) :clap:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We all come out here and try to post positive pre game stuff but something about Houston sports teams always makes that hard. It's always "I *hope* we win." or "We really need this one." *(wink, wink, fingers crossed)*.

I think the thing that stings the most for me is that we lost to Utah. When Utah went up again by 15 plus in the second half I turned it off. I just knew the outcome was going to be similar to last years game 7.

Anyway, enough with the bad stuff. This season was a perfect example of why alot of people have no idea how hard it is to win a championship. We played a quarter of the season and post season without two major pieces of our team and still made this a series. Can't wait to see what we do in the offseason.

Houston, I ain't mad at ya!:clap2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah, I'm pretty content going out on this lost... T-Mac couldn't have more clearly showed that he's not to blame at all for not making it out of the 1st round. Rafer got hurt, Bobby Jackson/Head/Brooks all sucked (esp. BJax, get that piece of brick-laying trash off my team), and our PFs can't rebound. 

Well... that's the season. Great effort guys, and look forward to Yao coming back...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey anyone got post game interviews????????


----------

